# Warum?



## myxemio (9. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Frage, die vorallem an die Moderatoren gerichtet ist:

Warum werden Themen, die eurer Meinung nach "zugeflamed" werden geschlossen?
Was versteht ihr unter Flamen?
Kann es sein, das ihr einiges nicht lesen wollt?

Ich meine, wenn ich auf Wikipedia.de nach Forum suche, finde ich folgendes:

Wikipadia-Begriff "Forum"

und man beachte da diesen Abschnitt:

*von dieser Bedeutung abgeleitet: ein realer oder virtueller Ort, wo Meinungen untereinander ausgetauscht werden können, Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden können, siehe Forum (Kultur)*

also, wenn das hier dann auch als ein FORUM betitelt werden soll, warum macht ihr, was ihr wollt und WARUM schliesst ihr themen, die euch vielleicht nicht passen??

Mir gleich, ob jetzt mein buffed.de-Account gesperrt wird, oder ich hierraus gebannt werde, aber ich habe dazu meine Meinung und IHR solltet diesbezüglich, was das Thema Forum betrifft, auch Kritik ertragen können...

so long, jetzt warte ich mal, was passiert...
mfg


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

bei fragen sollstest den Mod der den Thread geschlossen hat anwispern

und fragen warum er es geschlossen hatt


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2008)

Benutz die Sufu. Gab schon so viele Freds zu diesem Thema.


----------



## claet (9. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bei fragen sollstest den Mod der den Thread geschlossen hat anwispern
> und fragen warum er es geschlossen hatt



hab schon oft mods geschrieben und nur selten antwort bekommen ..

kann den TE vollkommen verstehen, vor allem weil viele schließungen willkürlich erscheinen!

diese bekloppten "Bewerte xxx von deinem Vorposter Threads" dürfen seit Jahren (?) leben und es posten
jeden Tag die gleichen fünfmal da. Aber wenn mal was neues kommt, was lustig werden könnte, wird es 
sofort dicht gemacht .. ich finds auch frustrierend ..


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> Warum werden Themen, die eurer Meinung nach "zugeflamed" werden geschlossen?



Ich bin zwar kein Moderator, aber ich kann Dir trotzdem die Antwort geben:

Ein Forum ist zur Diskussion da.

Flamen ist kein Diskussionsbeitrag.

Themen, die aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten keinerlei Diskussionsbasis beinhalten, sondern in Beschimpfungen ausarten, dienen nicht dem Forum.

Wenn in Threads nur noch "gespamt" wird, haben diese Threads keinerlei Bedeutung für das Forum.

Verstoßen Threads gegen die vom jeweiligen Forums-Inhaber geduldeteten Themen-Bereich, werden die geschlossen (und nein, das verstößt nicht gegen die Meinungsfreiheit, weil hier der Foreninhaber die Regeln bestimmt. Ob sich jemand diesen Forenregelungen unterwirft, ist seine freie Entscheidung).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Noxiel (9. September 2008)

Interessant ist immer, dass sich hauptsächlich immer nur die Leute über mangelnde Objektivität im Forum beschweren, deren Threads auch tatsächlich geschlossen wurden. Von Außenstehenden hört man dagegen auch Verständnis. Nachvollziehbare Schlüsse überlasse ich da mal den anderen.

Aber es wurde ja schon gesagt, wenn es der Mod nicht schon im Thread angesprochen hat, eine PM hilft oft um Fragen aus der Welt zu räumen.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Interessant ist immer, dass sich hauptsächlich immer nur die Leute über mangelnde Objektivität im Forum beschweren, deren Threads auch tatsächlich geschlossen wurden.



Hm. Angesichts der mangelnden Objektivität in diesem Forum wäre das auch kein Wunder. Objektivität in Zusammenhang mit buffed zu nennen ist ungefähr so, als wolle man die Farbe von Milch als "schwarz" erklären!



> Von Außenstehenden hört man dagegen auch Verständnis. Nachvollziehbare Schlüsse überlasse ich da mal den anderen.



Daß Aussenstehende dagegen reden, war noch nie ein Argument. Die "Außenstehenden" sind heute noch jene, die die Mondfahrt als Verschwörung betrachten (merke: Aussenstehende sind immer die, die gegen die Auffassung des Betrachters quengeln. In diktaktorischen Ländern sind das eventuell sogar Demokraten).

Als Nicht-Mod nehme ich mir die Freiheit zu sagen, daß eben jene geschlossenen Threads einfach dämlich, redundant, provozierend oder einfach unerheblich waren. Objektivität hin oder her - das meiste Zeug war einfach für die Müllkippe!

Bimmbamm, der das da oben auch nicht ganz ernst meint


----------



## myxemio (9. September 2008)

Betrifft dieses Thema

Ich finde, mit diesem Satz ist keine erläuterung des Grundes getan, sondern es zeigt mir reine Willkür!!
_
* Wie ihr es doch schafft, schon am frühen Morgen einen Thread der interessant angefangen hat so zu zuspammen, dass ich ihn schließe.*_


was soll ich dazu noch sagen?

und solche sprüche wie:
*NUTZ DIE SUFU!*
kannste mich echt nicht treffen....
weisste - Forum- kann man schreiben - und ewig suche ich nicht nach zufälligen übereinstimmungen mit anderen Themen...

so long...

mfg


----------



## Lillyan (9. September 2008)

Also, in den Thread ging es schon lange nicht mehr um den Release-Termin (wobei sogar sie Threads für gewöhnlich geschlossen werden, da es alle 3 Tage einen Neuen gibt), sondern es ging nurnoch um irgendwelchen Blödsinn. Wenn dich nun jemand wirklich informieren möchte was den Release-Termin angeht... soll er sich erstmal 8 Seiten Spam durchlesen bis vielleicht mal wieder eine für ihn relevante Information geschrieben wird?


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> Betrifft dieses Thema
> 
> Ich finde, mit diesem Satz ist keine erläuterung des Grundes getan, sondern es zeigt mir reine Willkür!!
> _
> ...


Guten Morgen!

Wer redet denn von "treffen"? Hallo?
Wenn ich einen Thread starte, dieser objektiv verläuft und jemand dort anfängt zu spammen dann reporte ich die Beiträge und beim Benachrichtigungstext mache ich meine Meinung zum Thema klar.
Dann wird mit *Sicherheit* kein Moderator ankommen und deinen Thread einfach so schließen, lediglich die unseriösen Beiträge entfernen und gegebenfalls die Ruhestörer bestrafen.

Ansonsten rate ich Dir den Kopf aus dem Hintern zu ziehen um Dir einen groben Überblick das Thema zu verschaffen,
du siehst das arg verbissen.
Die Ignorelist funktioniert in diesem Forum btw. auch hervorragend und kann Nervensägen den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Wobei man der Fairness halber sagen muß, daß die "buffed.de"-Suchfunktion unbrauchbar ist. Gebe ich (in Anführungszeichen) "ein moralisches Dilemma" ein, so meldet mir die Suchfunktion von buffed genau keinen Treffer, während google.de in der vierten Auswahlmöglichkeit auf buffed verweist. Suche ich mit dem Stichwort "dilemma", so verweist auch buffed im zweiten Treffer auf den gewünschten Forumsbeitrag.

"SuFu"-Verweise in Hinsicht auf buffed sind deshalb mehr als suboptimal, was höchstwahrscheinlich an der verwendeten Software liegen mag. Es ist einfach nicht akzeptabel, daß eine externe Suchfunktion besser ist als die interne!

Eure SuFu-Funktion taugt nix! Teilt das bitte auch dem b1ubb mit!

€dit: Es mag nomenklature Möglichkeiten geben, eurer Suchfunktion meine Fragen mitzuteilen! Allerdings weicht die dann von der als Standard empfundenen Eingabe ab, sodaß im zunehmenden Maße eure Suchmaske als proprietär empfunden werden wird. Nach meiner (einseitigen) Erfahrung ist demnächst eure Suchfunktion kein Grund mehr, auf Redundanz hinzuweisen und einen Thread zu schließen (die Resonanz der Benutzer natürlich schon). Man findet einfach nix mit eurer "Suchfunktion"!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

BimmBamm da muss ich dir leider recht geben. ich hab mir mitlerweile angewohnt direkt bei google zu suchen da man mit dieser hier eh nichts findet


----------



## Dalmus (9. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> €dit: Es mag nomenklature Möglichkeiten geben, eurer Suchfunktion meine Fragen mitzuteilen! Allerdings weicht die dann von der als Standard empfundenen Eingabe ab, sodaß im zunehmenden Maße eure Suchmaske als proprietär empfunden werden wird.


Mal davon abgesehen, daß Du absolut recht hast, daß die Suchfunktion von buffed nicht das Gelbe vo Ei ist...
Ich bin ja auch ein Freund von Fremdworten, solange sie (selbst wenn inflationär) sinnvoll eingesetzt werden. Warum die Suchmaske als proprietär empfunden werden sollte kann ich auf Anhieb aber nicht nachvollziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, daß Du absolut recht hast, daß die Suchfunktion von buffed nicht das Gelbe vo Ei ist...
> Ich bin ja auch ein Freund von Fremdworten, solange sie (selbst wenn inflationär) sinnvoll eingesetzt werden. Warum die Suchmaske als proprietär empfunden werden sollte kann ich auf Anhieb aber nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal abgesehen davon, das es die "Suche von Invision Power Board" ist. 
Die Standard-Suche des Forums ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei - mit der hier findet man jedoch fast alles: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Search&f=4  <-- nennt sich erweiterte Suche und ist nur 2 Links weiter rechts. 

Btw. kann ich zum Thema "Habe nichts gefunden" auch ausholen, lasse es aber, da ich niemanden denunzieren will, der/die die 5 Beiträge unter seinem/ihrem neu erstellten ignoriert, um sein/ihr eigenes Thema zum in der Übersicht vorhandenen gleichen Thema, meist sogar mit gleichem oder ähnlichem Topic zu eröffnen.


----------



## x3n0n (9. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein Forum ist zur Diskussion da.
> 
> Flamen ist kein Diskussionsbeitrag.
> 
> ...


Ich liebe dich!


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2008)

Undd ein kleiner Tipp an alle, die mit der Nutzung der Intrnets noch nicht so vertraut sind: man muss nicht die Eingebaute Forensuche nutzen, es geht wenn man das nicht will auch anders:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...Suche&meta=


----------



## Noxiel (9. September 2008)

Übrigens: 
Ich habe mit _+moralisches +dilemma_ exakt einen Thread gefunden, der auch noch der von BimmBamm ist. So ungenau ist die SuFu also nicht, wenn man sich denn ein wenig der Möglichkeiten bedient, die sie einem bietet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhöm...


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Undd ein kleiner Tipp an alle, die mit der Nutzung der Intrnets noch nicht so vertraut sind: man muss nicht die Eingebaute Forensuche nutzen, es geht wenn man das nicht will auch anders:
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...Suche&meta=


sag ich doch ist mittlerweile meine startseite.
davon ab was sollen die mods machen?
sie versuchen nur irgendwo jeden glücklich zu machen! 
mich nerven auch diejenigen die permanent versuchen stunk an zu fangen. man kann eine meinung haben und diese äussern man sollte aber dem anderen gegenüber einen gewissen respekt zeigen und nicht 5 mal so ein schwachsinn wie geh sterben oder sonstigen geistigen schwachsinn schreiben.
so was gehört sich einfach nicht und ich würde auch themen schlissen wenn nur noch schwachsinn rein geschrieben wird.
AUSSER DER MITTWOCHSFADEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe mit _+moralisches +dilemma_ exakt einen Thread gefunden, der auch noch der von BimmBamm ist. So ungenau ist die SuFu also nicht, wenn man sich denn ein wenig der Möglichkeiten bedient, die sie einem bietet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das eben meinte ich mit "proprietär", wenn man diesen Begriff als "jemand zugehörig" aufgreift: Keine Sau benutzt mehr diese zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten, seitdem "google" und etliche andere Suchmaschinen vereinfachen (Dinge in Anführungszeichen zusammenfassen) - außer euch und google.groups. 

Es ist doch kein direkter Angriff auf euch. Die Software funktioniert einfach anders, als es die User inkl. mir mittlerweile gewohnt sind! Man sollte deshalb nicht vom Normaluser verlangen, daß er Dinge wie "+" bei einer Forumssuche auch kennt (und die Standardanfrage bietet eben wie getestet nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis). 

Problemlösung:
a) Neue Software bzw. Erweiterung (teuer, zeitaufwändig, gewöhnungsbedürftig)
b) Ignoranz
c) "How to" schreiben (oder schreiben lassen) inkl. Sticky. Schaut keiner drauf, wird nie eindeutig beschrieben - aber prima Möglichkeit, um sich herauszureden. 

€dit: d) Ja, ich weiß, daß man den größten Teil der Redundanz-Anfrager irgendwo in die Tonnen mit der Aufschrift "Bin zu blöd zum AA-machen" und "Eh! Wollte immer mal Fred eröffnen, ey!" einordnen kann - und einen Teil sogar in Richtung "Entsorgung" leiten sollte.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dalmus (9. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Es ist doch kein direkter Angriff auf euch. Die Software funktioniert einfach anders, als es die User inkl. mir mittlerweile gewohnt sind! Man sollte deshalb nicht vom Normaluser verlangen, daß er Dinge wie "+" bei einer Forumssuche auch kennt (und die Standardanfrage bietet eben wie getestet nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis).


Warum kann man das nicht verlangen?
Früher wurde das auch verlangt - Suchmaschinen funktionierten eben nach dem Prinzip.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Problemlösung:
> a) Neue Software bzw. Erweiterung (teuer, zeitaufwändig, gewöhnungsbedürftig)
> b) Ignoranz
> c) "How to" schreiben (oder schreiben lassen) inkl. Sticky. Schaut keiner drauf, wird nie eindeutig beschrieben - aber prima Möglichkeit, um sich herauszureden.


a) ist aufgrund des Aufwands wahrscheinlich unpraktikabel.
c) da schaut wie Du selbst schreibst keiner drauf und gleichzeitig wäre es ein Eingeständnis, daß man eine Suchfunktion benutzt, die man selbst für verbesserungsbedürftig erachtet. Heikle Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) hört sich für mich gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Warum kann man das nicht verlangen?
> Früher wurde das auch verlangt - Suchmaschinen funktionierten eben nach dem Prinzip.



Wenn wir einen gewissen Bildungs- bzw. Erfahrungsgrad voraussetzen würden, wären wir im Usenet. Heute posten wir mit vielen bunten Signaturen um die Welt, während der einfache Diskussionsbaum leider der Vergangenheit angehört (wenn einer eine gute Usenetgruppe für WoW und Konsorten kennt, immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Selbst meine Stammgruppen wie z. B. de.rec.film.misc sind mittlerweile völlig auf den Hund gekommen).



> c) da schaut wie Du selbst schreibst keiner drauf und gleichzeitig wäre es ein Eingeständnis, daß man eine Suchfunktion benutzt, die man selbst für verbesserungsbedürftig erachtet. Heikle Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zur Zeit überlässt man es halt den Usern, selbst auf Google hinzuweisen (einen Hinweis auf erweiterte Suchfunktionen der "buffed"-internen Programme habe ich noch nicht gesehen). Das kann es auch nicht sein! 



> b) hört sich für mich gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäh? Ich weiß von nix! 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ötzalan (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

weil ich das irgendwie gerade passend finde möchte ich auch eine Sache zum Thema sagen:

Gestern wurde mir unmissverständlich mitgeteilt von buffed.de Usern das meine ordentliche und korrekte Schreibweise "provozierend" und "komisch" sei?!
Ergo empfiehlt es sich die gute Schulbildung hinter sich zu lassen beim einloggen in den buffed Account? Bei vielen Threads drücke ich beide Augen zu, sage mir "Wenn du dich nur Ärgerst, dann schreib lieber nichts!" und schliesse das Fenster oder schaue weiter nach sinnvolleren Inhalten. 

Nun dieser Thread: Themeneingang: Jemand beschwert sich, dass Threads geschlossen werden weil darin etwas als "Flame" oder "Spam" erkannt wurde, welches allerdings vom Autor des Threads völlig differenziert betrachtet wird und er mit Hilfe der Öffentlichkeit, unter dem Deckmantel des Beschwerdeführens an Moderatoren dieses Forums, eine Mobilmachung gegen das Forendiktat anszustreben versucht. 

Warum? Ich meine warum das alles hier? Jeden Tag steht hier so viel Dünnpfiff im Forum das es einem Menschen mit durchschnittlichem Denkvermögen flau im Magen wird. Warum? 

Und jedes Mal wenn ich etwas Poste worüber man nachdenken soll, wird weiter Dönsing geschrieben. Bestes Beispiel Natsumee... Ich weise freundlich daraufhin das es für sein öffentliches Bild besser ist, er denkt über sein eigenes geschriebenes Wort nochmal nach bevor er es postet und dann kommt ein "Ups ich hab ja was gepostet! Was machst du nun Ötz?". Sowas gehört verboten! 

Ich werde diskreditiert weil ich Worte schreiben kann die manche nicht sprechen können? Ich bin seid fast 3 Jahren hier Mitglied. Immer, wirklich immer, habe ich alles in freundliche Worte gefasst und bin zumindest distanziert freundlich geblieben. Ich reagiere nicht auf dumme Provokation, kann sie mir aber vorwerfen lassen? 

Das viele Menschen nicht nachdenken, ist mir nichts Neues, aber das dieses Verhalten zum Standart wird, ob in diesem Forum oder einer Gesellschaft, dass kann wohl Niemandes Wunsch sein. Denkt doch bitte einfach nur mal nach!

Wenn ihr nichts beitragen wollt, völlig ok. Dann tragt aber auch bitte GAR NICHTS bei.

Nicht weil ich das will... einfach weil sowas mit Erziehung, Verstand oder meinetwegen einfach nur Rücksicht zu tun hat. Rücksicht auf andere Menschen die hier im Forum sich informieren möchten, über Erfahrungen berichten für wieder andere Menschen die das wirklich interessiert. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin sicher nicht das Maß aller Dinge, um Himmels Willen. Aber ich fühle mich hier zunehmend unwohl, weil man sich kaum noch in einem Bereich austauschen kann ohne diesen Ärger. 

Vielleicht erreiche ich ja doch was hiermit...

gruß


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

ich wollte dir gestern nicht auf die füsse treten mag auch sein das ich gestern leicht gereitzt war aber ich habe gestern so einiges von dir provozierend empfunden. ich war nur ehrlich gestern, da ich es so verstanden hatte das du alle die der gross- und kleinschreibung nicht mächtig sind für dumm oder beschränkt hältst.
was soll ich mich in einem forum anders verhalten wie ich es sonst mache, bin halt ein ehrlicher mensch und sage was ich denke.


----------



## Dalmus (9. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Natsumee... Ich weise freundlich daraufhin das es für sein öffentliches Bild besser ist, er denkt über sein eigenes geschriebenes Wort nochmal nach bevor er es postet und dann kommt ein "Ups ich hab ja was gepostet! Was machst du nun Ötz?". Sowas gehört verboten!



Hm, momentemang...


> Nebenbei hoffe ich das Natsumee nicht nochmal etwas postet. Ich weiss nicht wie lange ich mich noch zügeln kann.


Das war Dein freundlicher Hinweis.


> naja was die Deutsche Rechtschreibung angeht ist die eh viel zu übertrieben^^
> 
> 
> oh mist jetzt hab ich was "gepostet" sry ötz gehst jetzt in enrage?


Das war die Entgegnung.

Warum gehört sowas verboten? 

Zudem solltest Du es nun nicht so darstellen, daß all die bösen User gegen Dich waren.
Jenny hat angemerkt, daß Deine Ausdrucksweise ihr nicht sonderlich behagt.
Im Gegenzug gab's dann von Ohrensammler Unterstützung für Dich.

Es ging Jenny imho auch nicht um Deine "ordentliche und korrekte Schreibweise", sondern eher darum wie Du es schreibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment... muß gerade nochmal nachdenken um was es im Thread ursprünglich ging...
Sind wir gerade weit vom Thema weg?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, momentemang...
> 
> Das war Dein freundlicher Hinweis.
> 
> ...


eigentlich sind wir schon meilenweit vom eigentlichen thema entfernt aber es war so gemeint wie du es gerade geschrieben hast.
danke


----------



## Ötzalan (9. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, momentemang...
> 
> Das war Dein freundlicher Hinweis.
> 
> ...



Seid ewigen Zeiten sind wir vom Thema weg.

Und mal davon abgesehen, das ja scheinbar "viele" (weil wenn ich "jeder" schreibe wird ja wieder die Goldwaage bemüht) genau wissen wovon ich schreibe, wird natürlich auch munter dementiert.

Ich habe letztendlich mal geschrieben wie ich die Situation hier sehe. Fällt dir eigentlich nicht auf, das du genau das machst worum es bei mir Inhaltlich hin? Nein, tut es nicht. Aber du kannst dir anmaßen zu sagen worum es wohl Jenny ging? Vorallem wo du mit der Situation gar nichts zu schaffen hast, bzw. sie bereits gegessen ist. 

Du z.B. bist gerade ein super Beispiel für das was ich meine. Danke dafür...

Edith: Wielange würde es wohl dauern um Zitatsfetzen von dir aus dem Forum zu finden, um etwas völlig falsch darzustellen? Das sagt auch ne Menge über jemanden aus, nebenbei.

Und wenn mir die schreibweise von Jemandem nicht behagt... ignoriere ich sie. Soll das eigentlich ne Begründung sein?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Seid ewigen Zeiten sind wir vom Thema weg.
> 
> Und mal davon abgesehen, das ja scheinbar "viele" (weil wenn ich "jeder" schreibe wird ja wieder die Goldwaage bemüht) genau wissen wovon ich schreibe, wird natürlich auch munter dementiert.
> 
> ...


gehört hier zwar auch nicht hin...
aber genau diese schreibweise kann man gerne falsch verstehen wenn man nicht gerade super gelaunt ist.
bitte nicht falsch verstehen.. ist nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Dalmus (9. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich habe letztendlich mal geschrieben wie ich die Situation hier sehe. Fällt dir eigentlich nicht auf, das du genau das machst worum es bei mir Inhaltlich hin? Nein, tut es nicht. Aber du kannst dir anmaßen zu sagen worum es wohl Jenny ging? Vorallem wo du mit der Situation gar nichts zu schaffen hast, bzw. sie bereits gegessen ist.


a) Wie kommst Du darauf, daß ich mit der Situation nichts zu schaffen habe? Ich sehe mich als Teil der Com und nur weil ich gestern nicht aktiv an der Diskussion teilgenommen habe, heißt das nicht, daß ich keine Meinung dazu haben darf, oder doch?
b) Wenn sie bereits gegessen war hättest Du sie nicht wohl hier nicht aufwärmen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Du z.B. bist gerade ein super Beispiel für das was ich meine. Danke dafür...


Gern geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Edith: Wielange würde es wohl dauern um Zitatsfetzen von dir aus dem Forum zu finden, um etwas völlig falsch darzustellen? Das sagt auch ne Menge über jemanden aus, nebenbei.


Ich darf darauf verweisen, daß Du Dich auf die Diskussion von gestern bezogen hast?
Ich habe lediglich die Originalzitate aus der entsprechenden Diskussion zitiert. Deinen Vorwurf muß ich demnach zurückweisen.
Auch sehe ich nicht, daß ich etwas falsch dargestellt hätte.


----------



## Ocian (9. September 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> Betrifft dieses Thema
> 
> Ich finde, mit diesem Satz ist keine erläuterung des Grundes getan, sondern es zeigt mir reine Willkür!!
> _
> ...



Du kannst mich auch gern direkt zitieren, damit habe ich kein Problem.
Ich habe zu dem von dir genannten Beitrag mehr als 1 Report gehabt und auf den Close kam keine PM von dir um nachzufragen was denn los ist. Stattdessen habe ich eine bekommen das jemand froh ist diesen Beitrag nicht mehr zu sehen.

Falls du also irgendwann mal etwas unklar ist oder du dich wunderst warum ein Beitrag verschwunden oder geschlossen wurde. Dann schreibe den jeweiligen Moderator an oder Frage uns im IRC wenn es sehr schnell gehen soll oder du nicht weist wer es war (zB bei einer Löschung).


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> diese bekloppten "Bewerte xxx von deinem Vorposter Threads" dürfen seit Jahren (?) leben und es posten
> jeden Tag die gleichen fünfmal da.




Nennt sich "Honeypot".


----------



## BimmBamm (9. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Gestern wurde mir unmissverständlich mitgeteilt von buffed.de Usern das meine ordentliche und korrekte Schreibweise "provozierend" und "komisch" sei?!
> Ergo empfiehlt es sich die gute Schulbildung hinter sich zu lassen beim einloggen in den buffed Account?



Nunja, ich bin noch keine drei Jahre dabei, bin mir jedoch sicher, daß meine Schreibweise nicht unbedingt jedem behagt (und der Inhalt sowohl als auch die teilweise recht offensichtliche Schärfe meiner Postings noch weniger).

Ich käme niemals auf den Gedanken, über irgendwelche "Flames" der Mitdiskutanten aufgrund meiner Schreibweise zu klagen! Der Grund ist ziemlich offensichtlich: Wenn man sich ausdrücken und sauber argumentieren kann, dann jammert nach dem Folgeposting keiner mehr. Deshalb:



> Ich werde diskreditiert weil ich Worte schreiben kann die manche nicht sprechen können?



Du hast angeblich die Fähigkeiten und rethorischen "Waffen", die die anderen nicht haben? Lerne, damit umzugehen - und jammere verdammt noch mal nicht 'rum! Ich für meinen Teil finde es ziemlich erbärmlich, sehr offen auf den begrenzten Wortschatz mancher buffed-Mitglieder hinzuweisen, um sich selbst über diese erheben zu wollen. Offensichtlich kannst Du zwar Wörter ortografisch richtig schreiben, aber nicht sinnvoll benutzen, denn sonst würdest Du hier nicht um Beistand flennen. 

Davon ab ist Deine Komma-Setzung für den Arsch! 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

BimmBamm er hat sich über mich beschwert mir fällt nur seine überheblichkeit und arroganz auf den keks. 
er will sich über andere stellen und sowas kann ich nicht leiden.
nur weil hier viele alles klein schreiben ist das kein grund für mich jeden als dumm oder zurückgeblieben zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

so der der nicht schreiben kann ist wieder da...

ich fange mal bei ocian an:

du sagst du hast nur 1 PN gekriegt? was war den mit meiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ist ja jetzt auch egal


zu ehm ötzalan:

es gibt auch leute die probleme mit der rechtschreibung haben, auch gibts welche die nicht in Deutschland wohnen, und auch leute die nicht mal deutsche sind. Sollte jetzt jeder hier die Deutsche Rechtschreibung perfekt beherschen oder was?

und mein post von wegen "ups ich habe wieder gepostet" sry wollte dich wütend sehen....

ach ja thx dalmus und jenny

mfg


----------



## Dalmus (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du sagst du hast nur 1 PN gekriegt? was war den mit meiner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Womöglich war das Deine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> es gibt auch leute die probleme mit der rechtschreibung haben, auch gibts welche die nicht in Deutschland wohnen, und auch leute die nicht mal deutsche sind. Sollte jetzt jeder hier die Deutsche Rechtschreibung perfekt beherschen oder was?


Es ist eine leidige Diskussion, die immer mal wieder hier hochkocht.
Ich gebe zu, daß ich bei einigen Posts auch nur die erst6en 2 Sätze lese und den Rest ignoriere, weil mich Thema doch nicht so sehr interessiert, daß ich mir freiwillig die Arbeit mache zu dechiffrieren, was derjenige den anderen Usern mitteilen wollte.
Allerdings sind meines Erachtens >90% der Hans-Flames überflüssig. Mir fällt es oft nichtmal mehr auf wenn in einem Post alles klein geschrieben ist.
Solange die Wörter in der richtigen Reihenfolge stehen und ich den Post einigermaßen flüssig lesen kann ist's für mich absolut in Ordnung.

Witzig finde ich auf der anderen Seite dann aber Leute wie Özi, die anmerken wie toll doch ihre Wortwahl und Rechtschreibung ist und anderen raten ihre Posts vorm Abschicken nochmal Korrektur zu lesen, sich selbst dann aber wie in diesem Thread gut ersichtlich wohl nicht an den eigenen Ratschlag halten.

Nimm's mir nicht übel Özi, aber da hast Du Dir einfach selber ein Ei gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, und wieder fällt mir auf, daß ich keinen Schimmer mehr habe worum es ursprünglich im Thread ging.^^
Tschuldigung für's erneute Abschweifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (10. September 2008)

Warscheinlich Dalmus. 

Es ist, wie es immer ist. Das richtige Wort an der falschen Stelle.

Ich vermeide auch weitestgehend Komma-Setzung BimmBamm, damit du nicht erneut verbal entgleisen musst. Ist dir bestimmt schwer gefallen. Oder ist dieser Post wieder "Mimimi"? Du wirst es mir schon sagen, nicht wahr?

Bei Jenny habe ich mich entschuldigt für das Missverständniss, das war wohl ne zu arrogante Entschuldigung... wurde leider nicht reinzitiert, was solls.

Ach und Natsumee... Du reagierst auch nur so berrechenbar wie man reagieren kann. Da ich da vorbereitet war und quasi nur drauf wartete, bin ich nicht sauer sondern beruhigt. Alles andere hätte mich überrascht.



gruß und "I quit!"


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2008)

Wie schön ihr doch vom Anfangspost weggekommen seid... 

Mal ganz ehrlich: Muss hier jeder jeden mögen? Nein. Muss man den Schreibstil des anderen mögen? Nein. Muss man hier Leute öffentlich angehen, sogar per Namensnennung? Meiner Meinung nach auch nein. Wenn ihr irgendwelche Probleme miteinander habt klärt sich doch einfach per PM. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit "blablubb hat aber angefangen". Dann seid halt der Vernünftige und macht halt anders weiter.


----------



## Noxiel (10. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Warscheinlich Dalmus.
> 
> Es ist, wie es immer ist. Das richtige Wort an der falschen Stelle.
> 
> ...




"Aber es ist schwierig, dass einer, der durch Gaben des Geistes ausgezeichnet ist, sich nicht überheben soll." - Martin Luther, _Tischreden_

Es gelingt offenbar seltener als man denkt.


----------

